# suche  freehand tutorials



## olivergries (28. März 2002)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen tipp (oder einen link *g*) wo ich 
freehand tutorials finde. meine so etwas wie hier bei euch
die PS-Tutorials...

gruss olli


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2002)

In Deutsch wirst Du da nicht viel finden, in englisch gibt es ein paar Pages, also wenn englisch auch "geht", dann könnte ich mal was raussuchen...


----------



## olivergries (28. März 2002)

logisch....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2002)

http://www.ruko.com

http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/freehandtutorials/

http://www.online-tutorial.de/internet_computer/grafik_design/freehand.php

http://www.cbutts.com/freehand.html


----------



## boyakasha (7. April 2002)

Danke für die Seiten!habe lange danach gesucht, aber bie was gefunden


----------



## Xenius (7. April 2002)

http://www.tutorialzone.de/tutorials.php?kategorie=grafik&subkategorie=freehand

http://www.freehandsource.com/

http://www.tema.ru/f/r/e/e/h/a/n/d/

http://www.etutorials.de/show.php?kat=freehand

http://www.keutner.de/vectorworker/links/Vektorgrafikprogramme/Macromedia_Freehand/


----------

